# My '04 VW R32 finished pics



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

For full build up click: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3134876


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice install! May want to have this moved to the "Installs" section  How do you like the SPX-PROs?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the PRO's. I just need help dialing in my system.

Sorry about posting here. I will contact a moderator to move thread.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

No worries  You'll just get more views if it's over there. I ran the Pros for a bit and was very impressed. Are you not running anything in the stock mid location? It's hard to tell from the pics...


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

looks nice! youve done a great job


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> No worries  You'll just get more views if it's over there. I ran the Pros for a bit and was very impressed. Are you not running anything in the stock mid location? It's hard to tell from the pics...


I have the PRO mids in the stock location. In the kicks are SPX-17MB.

PDX-4.150 biamped to the PROS

PDX-4.100 SPX-17MB and Type R 6 1/2 (rear)


PDX-1.1000 Type X 12"


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

clean install


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice!
Clean, showy, but not "over the top"

Mark


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

awesome install!


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

What spkr are you using for the bluetooth audio?


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

About time you started to show this to the guys here,,, I was following your build up on Vortex


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

kwhitelaw said:


> What spkr are you using for the bluetooth audio?


All of my speakers. It goes from the bluetooth monitor to the X100.


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

crnacnac said:


> All of my speakers. It goes from the bluetooth monitor to the X100.


You're aux'ing the monitor output into the x100? Im trying to visualize this... Rca out of the monitor into the x100 ainet?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

kwhitelaw said:


> You're aux'ing the monitor output into the x100? Im trying to visualize this... Rca out of the monitor into the x100 ainet?


This would be way easier to explain with a diagram but I don't have a program for that so here it goes:

X-100 ai to ai out of TUA-T020XM

TUA-T020XM ai in to Headunit ai port of KCA-410C

TME-M740BT (monitor) rca out to Aux 2 of KCA-410C

Monkey Video DVD to Aux 1 of KCA-410C


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

I see. So no auto muting when a call comes in, and you have to switch to aux when using the phone?

I wasnt really impressed with that monitor. Them mounting the spkr on the backside seems foolish, especially as that monitor just begs to be flushed in like you did. 

Work looks great. Do you work at a shop or just diy?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

kwhitelaw said:


> I see. So no auto muting when a call comes in, and you have to switch to aux when using the phone?
> 
> I wasnt really impressed with that monitor. Them mounting the spkr on the backside seems foolish, especially as that monitor just begs to be flushed in like you did.
> 
> Work looks great. Do you work at a shop or just diy?


I have the audio int connected between the X-100, M740BT, and the KCA-410C I have auto mute no matter what source I'm on.

I'm a mechanic. I do this just as a hobby. I love to fabricate but I need help in the dialing in the system department.


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Really nice install.Cool looking car too.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Wholy feck! Great work, nice "hobby". I was just jealous you have a Mk4 R32! Let alone such a cool install.


----------



## droskis (May 6, 2008)

very nice install man


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Awesome car! I've always loved R32s. Great install as well. The trunk isn't my style, but you did an excellent job with all of it. Very clean! I wish I was able to make an install look half that good.


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

nice and clean install...eye catching and not extreme over the top..nice


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Why both h/u's?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Why both h/u's?


The monitor is not a head unit, it's a touch screen bluetooth monitor that I also use for my nav and dvd. The X-100 I use for my ipod and XM.

http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/products/product.php?model=TME-M740BT


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

thats a nice system


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice car man  and also great install, I like a lot the kicks. What about the internal volume? how much were you able to get?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

VERY nice craftsmanship.

The trunk parts are a bit protruding....but well executed.

Is this your daily driver or your *TOY/project car*?


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice work on your install. I myself due to requirement went for a full Stealth install.

but i must admit i'm really liking the kicks.

How do you find the Staging on the three ways where everything is located?

I found running tweeters down in the kick panel brings the imaging up rather nicely. But i must admit on my Daily mk4 GTI i'm still actually running the factory front and rear speakers amp with around 100wrms into them.

but i like the Floating amp effect too.

How do you rate the Alpine PDX Amps?


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

love those alpine type x.you installed the midrange on axis to listener?have any idea if it will be installed off axis?btw i'm using the same fronts, but probably the older versions.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

My R32 is a second car. This sits in the garage most of the time. I built the system as a project and to do a lot of glass work while still retaining the rear seats. I relize the trunk is not for everyone but this is not a daily grocery getter.

I have not measured the internal volume of the kicks. 

As far as the technical questions with staging and imaging, that's where I need help. I'm better with a welder and slinging glass. I love to fabricate.

I still need to get proffesional help to dial in the system.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I suggest putting you mids in the kicks and your midbass in the doors. The midbass is going to be MUCH less affected by being off axis and closer to you compared to the mid. The mid will also need less enclosure space then the midbass, which is a setup that your current speaker locations seem to go accommodate better. 

You could also try the tweeter next to the new mid location as well. It is so far away from you that you might be able to have decent stage height thanks to the reduction in of there vertical angle relative to your head.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I switched the midrange to the kicks and midbass to the doors, disconnected the rear speakers, bridged the PDX-4.100 to the midbass.
I bought the Imprint H100 processor today. After I install the H100 I will be heading to the ALPINE party tomorrow. Hopefully I can get some tuning done while I'm there.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Im looking at the monitor, i have the same one im trying to install it just like yours but im having a difficult time figuering out how your rear speaker on the monitor sounds if its sealed completely. 

How did you get the BT to come from your system speakers?

I have the alpine h701 processor


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

I have the M740BT also. Do you have a problem with your wanting to shut off when the interior heats up? Mine shuts off when the ambient temperature in the interior of the car gets above 85 deg F. I hate to leave the car parked in the summer sun.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I have no issues with heat on my 740BT and it's been over 100 degrees in my car.
As far as how it's wired, without a diagram showing how it's wired I'll give it a shot.

X-001 Ai-Alpine XM Ai out-XM Ai in- head unit port of KCA-410C switcher, 740BT rca out-Aux 2 of KCA-410C, Aux 1 of 410C is used for my DVD player. 
I have the Int interupt/mute connected between X-001, 740BT and KCA-410C.
X-001 Int off
740BT-Int-On
740BT-Rear select-audio highlighted
740BT-Int Nav guide on 

Does that make sense?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

These photos courtesy of "kenk"


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

What kind of volume did you end up getting in your kickpanels?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

BoostedNihilist said:


> What kind of volume did you end up getting in your kickpanels?


I never measured. I will measure them next time I have a chance.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

you should be very proud of your work. Nicely done. Hope the costomer day allowed you to fine tune the car. I always liked the R32 adn almost bought one. That is until I found my 'dream car'. "2000 BMW M5 !!"


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Jon here certainly does great work and everything definately looks better in person.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Me like!
Very cool, love the 3-way Pro's


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Install looks sweet for sure. Most certainly some great work. Must sound awesome too, hope you had a chance to get it all tuned to your liking.


----------



## CRAM V (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks awesome. Got myself a MKV GTI, so showing some Dub love. 

Your V1 integration is awesome!


----------



## nacholibres (Mar 18, 2008)

nice install dude congrats i love vw,s


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice install....


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 21, 2010)

are those kick pannels from Q logic


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Fatboy said:


> are those kick pannels from Q logic


No, I made the kick panels.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

very nice, too bad your in cali, would love to hear it, id even help dial it in. car is also very nice, super clean.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

was that steve brown in the car? that would be the person to dial that system in.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

jpeezy said:


> was that steve brown in the car? that would be the person to dial that system in.


Yes that was Steve, he dialed the system in for me at the ALPINE customer show they had ALPINE.


----------

